# 1988 300zx turbo specs?



## hanser36 (Apr 30, 2004)

I just recently acquired a 1988 300zx turbo from an auction, in pretty much mint condition. However, in my search to find info on its specs I am coming up really short. I cna find anything on 87' and 89' 300zx turbos but absolutely nothing on the 88's. Could anybody give me some est. quarter mile times, 0-60 times, hp etc? I just wannna know what this baby can do, I love driving it and it handles better than my mustang ever dreamed of doing! :thumbup: Anywho thanks for your time. 
Hans


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

High 14's low 15's

All the capabilities are the same as a 87 and 89


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

There is no difference between the 1988 and the 1989 turbos. your going to run about a 7.2-7.4 0-60(6.8 if your lucky but you don't have an 86 Turbo) and about a 15.2 quarter. This all depends on driver skill though. The VG30ET (the engine that powers the Z31 Turbo) is rated at 205 flywheel HP and 227 flywheel torque. Since you have done your "research" you should know that the VG30ET is an SOHC V6 Single Turbo with fuel injection of course. The engine mods are simple and it is fairly easy and pretty cheap to make 450 RWHP (it isn't hard to go further but it starts costing some money). Your driveline is good (I hope uou have the five speed because the autos are absolutely horrible) you are coupled to an R200 LSD so traction will be good. Your one problem will come in the rear suspension set up. The rear suspension is weak in the Z31 it is a good set up for launching but in the twisties you have to drive the car around the rear suspension. A word of advice never brake in the corner you will enter a spin and the outcome will not be pretty. Enjoy the car it will treat you well and it is a joy to drive.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah I spun out in Walmart yesturday learning the characteristics of my car many times yesturday...


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I have yet to loose it, but Ive come close. Rear wheel drive is so much more cooler then FWD.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Also Euro Speced Turbos have 228 flywheel horsepower. USDMs came with 205 at the fly it isn't the same elsewhere the US got ripped haha. sorry wrong thread how did this happen


----------

